# Shopping Around For Tyres



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I was looking at tyres today, my present vehicle takes 255/65R16 106T tyres, and are 18 months into a 2+ year life cycle.

I looked by size first, and got past the super-expensive stuff down to more acceptable pricing, £400 for four tyres plus delivery.

Looking on ebay, I came across a seller with four new tyres of the same type as already fitted, Nexen Roadian A/T for £320.00 or £80 each plus carriage.

I was about to click the Buy It Now when I decided to have a look on Google. 

A few minutes later I found that Camskill had four new tyres, same make and size/rating for £70.30 each plus carriage. That came to £293.16 for the four tyres and courier delivery.

I was pretty happy with that so bought the four to stick on the shelf until summer/autumn this year.

I also noted some muppets asking MORE than that for secondhand tyres on Ebay! I'd never use secondhand tyres but seems stupid to me to pay that money for used when you can buy new.

Nexen are a Korean tyre company, been making them since 1956. The set I have on now have been excellent, no problems in recommending them.

Peter


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

You are buying tyres now to put on a shelf until the autumn.....

Burning money I'm afraid. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Arrachogaidh said:


> You are buying tyres now to put on a shelf until the autumn.....
> 
> Burning money I'm afraid. :lol: :lol:


Not if you read Peter's post properly. :wink:

His tyres have only a 2+ years life cycle, so buying these 6 months in advance is not going to be a problem with their "use by" date. They will be worn out well before then.

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*



Arrachogaidh said:


> You are buying tyres now to put on a shelf until the autumn.....
> 
> Burning money I'm afraid. :lol: :lol:


I buy Winter tyres in Summer.

I bought 4 Michelins summer 2010 for £90 each. In December that same year, they had risen to over £235 each and sold out at that price.

TM


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Tyres*



teemyob said:


> Arrachogaidh said:
> 
> 
> > You are buying tyres now to put on a shelf until the autumn.....
> ...


TM,

Where did you get your winter tyres from, I will be looking this summer for a full set

Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Tyres*



steco1958 said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Arrachogaidh said:
> ...


I shop around. The ones I mention I bought from Event, but they could not fit them, so did a deal at less than £90 each just for the tyres, 215/75/15's. I have also bought 40 from drivers-best-buys on eBay and sold some on for a Profit. He has 235/65/16C's on for £110 each. These are currently £165 each at mytyres.

But mostly buy from www.mytyres.co.uk They have never let me down. But as I said, eBay is a good one to look at 
These Michelin Winters are brand new and four even now in Winter ain't bad at £240. They are currently £95 each or £380 for four at Mytyres.

It is a case of shopping around, I have even bought a set of four Conti's from Kwik Fit who's price and service was superb.

Only sellers to avoid are main dealers who simply put the work out to independents and make a huge margin for doing nothing.

TM


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I bought a Continental Vanco tyre described as "brand new and unused" from an ebay seller a couple of weeks ago. When it arrived it was certainly unused and it looked brand new until I checked the date markings. It had been manufactured in week 44 of 2008. I asked the seller whether he felt it correct to describe a 4+ year old tyre as brand new. He sent a courier the following day to collect it and gave me a full refund.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*unless*



peribro said:


> I bought a Continental Vanco tyre described as "brand new and unused" from an ebay seller a couple of weeks ago. When it arrived it was certainly unused and it looked brand new until I checked the date markings. It had been manufactured in week 44 of 2008. I asked the seller whether he felt it correct to describe a 4+ year old tyre as brand new. He sent a courier the following day to collect it and gave me a full refund.


I always ask that question.

mytyres are always fresh and they openly quote (make a note on the selling data) anything that is short dated.

Looks like you found a good eBayer.

TM


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

I recently replaced four Nexen tyres on my tranny-based mh after four years and 34000miles. When I bought them fitted and balanced for just under £300 (292.34) several people said 'false economy - crap tyres', in fact they have been excellent. Went to same local guy for replacements and he recommended - wait for it!! - 'Goodride'. Did some searching and came up with equal numbers of good and bad reports. Guy had fitted them to his own works 4x4 and a tranny and so far was pleased with them. I trust him so bought 4 Goodrides (who thought of that name!) for just over £300 (306.97) fitted etc.

They ride and handle well and hold their pressure; so far so good! Time will tell on wear, I haven't done many miles on them yet.

Motorhomer's dilemma - safe tyres obviously essential, don't entertain possibility of serious/fatal accident and putting other road users at risk for the sake of a hundred quid. On the other hand if there are perfectly safe good cheaper tyres which will last the time you would want to keep them on the van without any problems why not?

Nexen proved a very good investment for me; Goodride?....... I'll be watching them very carefully of course.

What I did learn was that tyres made in the Far East/China are usually OK but probably wise to avoid the very cheapest tyres coming out of Africa at the moment.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Tyres*

Just bought tyres from camskill and seems you only pay £6 per tyre to France but my tyres charge £ 15 per tyre to the I.O.W, no contest and you can save the vat if registered I am not but looks as if I got it knocked off by pushing a few buttons


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I buy from Hometyre
They charged 150 for 2 Michellins of the same size as the OP last year and came to work and fitted on the car park so no messing about. Really conveinient
they are also official agents for Tyron safety bands

Only £5 dearer than costco but no travelling or waiting about

Included balancing

They are a really professional company and even swapped the ones from the front where i wanted them to the back and bought the back ones forward so that the new ones didnt do out of date before the wore out

http://www.hometyre.co.uk/


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Zebedee said:


> Arrachogaidh said:
> 
> 
> > You are buying tyres now to put on a shelf until the autumn.....
> ...


I read it correctly ZEB and it is still wasting money. Buy when you need them.


----------

